

Ask HN: Legal startups? - siavosh

What legal tech company is out there that&#x27;s trying to level the playing for small firms to compete against bigger and better sourced firms?
======
mtmail
Yesterday somebody said they wanted to start such a company in the Bay Area
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9060067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9060067)

------
kevinrpope
A friend recently started Legal Hero, which seems to be in this space:
[https://www.legalhero.com/](https://www.legalhero.com/)

